# He said I provided excellent service but?



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

I drop a passenger off and he thanked me for the great service. He said" you are definitely getting 5 stars"Two seconds later I watch him with my very own eyes accidentally give me 4 stars. It actually dropped my overall ratings from 4.83 to 4.82.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

A pax was talking to me about ratings a few months ago, he mentioned to me that he accidently gave a driver a 1-star when he meant to give 5-stars.

Wish I knew then that he could ask uber to change it -- I would have told him. I did tell him that any rating lower than 5 is a poor rating. He was surprised.


----------



## ap1342 (May 4, 2016)

superjtrdr said:


> I drop a passenger off and he thanked me for the great service. He said" you are definitely getting 5 stars"Two seconds later I watch him with my very own eyes accidentally give me 4 stars. It actually dropped my overall ratings from 4.83 to 4.82.


Loss of a 0.01 % point of Uber rating is not something that should worry you

This not like a University degree where you are dropping from a first class to a second class degree classification.

Relax man, there are more important things in life to think about than Uber degrees


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Welcome to screwber!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

superjtrdr said:


> I drop a passenger off and he thanked me for the great service. He said" you are definitely getting 5 stars"Two seconds later I watch him with my very own eyes accidentally give me 4 stars. It actually dropped my overall ratings from 4.83 to 4.82.


Maybe it wasnt a slip. Maybe he lied


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> Maybe it wasnt a slip. Maybe he lied


Maybe he was gonna give 5 stars, but then changed his mind and thought to himself:

"Ya know... a good ride, but 5 star means impossible to improve... could definitely improve the ride if there was a jacuzzi.... 4 stars is still a good rating."


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Maybe he was gonna give 5 stars, but then changed his mind and thought to himself:
> 
> "Ya know... a good ride, but 5 star means impossible to improve... could definitely improve the ride if there was a jacuzzi.... 4 stars is still a good rating."


Maybe pax wanted a 4 course meal, a best friend a therapy session.


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

No he was wasted and could barely understand what he was doing.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Change his rating to a 4.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Change his rating to a 4.


Nope a 1


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Anytime they say they will give you 5 stars they lie! They are trying to trick you into rating them 5 stars. Twisted, cheap & sick psychology for a lousy fare.


----------

